# Mes (conjunció)



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bon dia a tothom.​​En cercar pertot arreu dins d'aquest fòrum sobre això i, no podent trobar-ne res, he decidit crear aquesta discussió jo mateix. Ben segur que ja estic assabentat de la diferència que hi ha entre mes sense accent i més amb accent i de la sinonímia entre mes i però, la qual supose que siga total. És a dir, no es tractaria d'una sinonímia parcial; sempre podem fer servir, doncs, de mes en lloc de però. Que tal conclusió és correcta o que mai no m'equivoque un xic?​​Al remat, si hi hagués entre mes i però una diferència relativa a l'ús o al grau de formalitat d'aquests mots, estaria molt agraït a les persones que m'ho aclarissen, potser amb exemples de frases del quotidià de cada un. Moltíssimes gràcies a la bestreta per cap resposta i fins aviat.​


----------



## Bevj

Del diccionari:
mes 2 conj.

Indica que el que es diu a continuació és oposat al que s'ha dit; té el mateix significat que _però_:T'escolto, mes no et puc creure.
*Actualment es fa servir poc.*


----------



## Dymn

Com en castellà, està reservat al registres més elevats de tots, no el veuràs mai utilitzat ni en la parla quotidiana, ni tan sols a les notícies o en un context estàndard. És un ús marcadament poètic.

Quant als usos que té, el DCVB diu que es pot utilitzar tant per "_però_" com "_sinó_", i en dóna exemples de la llengua antiga. És probable que sigui així, com en portuguès, francès o italià on aquesta conjunció té plena vitalitat.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

D'acord. Moltíssimes gràcies a *@Bevj *i a*@ Dymn *per les vostres respostes. Siga com vulga, no sé si estic prou satisfet, més tost continuaré cercant exemples d'ús. 

El que succeeix és que la setmana passada rebí un correu de Menorca dins del qual hi havia aquesta conjunció en una de les frases. Ara bé, el remitent no era cap personatge d'un relat medieval sinó una jove senyoreta de carn i ossos. Per bé que estem parlant de l'idioma escrit, veieu per on em costa creure que mes com a sinònim de però (o de sinó, com Dym assenyalà) ja no existeix i que mai no se'n fa ús hui en dia.


----------



## Doraemon-

Se'n fa poc ús, però és correcte, i pot haver-hi alguna situació on es pugui utilitzar. Es exactament igual a "però", com en castellà "mas", que tampoc no s'utilitza ja gaire. 
Com era la frase de la jove menorquina?


----------



## Dymn

Menorca és massa petita i potser allà se'n fa un ús quotidià sense que jo me n'hagi assabentat, però puc afirmar que no he sentit o llegit mai algú fent servir "_mes_", fora de contextos poètics / molt formals, i això vol dir que no és habitual ni a la Catalunya Sud, València o Mallorca, altrament com dic en tindria constància. A la Catalunya Nord pel que es veu sí que es fa servir, però.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

*Doraemon- *i *Dymn*, el missatge del qual parlí abans, heus-lo ací tal qual, amb tan sols els nostres noms que he abreviats:



> Benvolgut R. A.,
> 
> Us hem preparat un altre paquet de llibres, mes aquest cop de literatura,
> que ens ha passat la biblioteca. Probablement sortiran avui.
> Esper que gaudiu de les lectures.
> 
> Salutacions cordials,
> 
> P. M. R.




Pel que fa als cognoms de la senyoreta, són castellans ben típics, la qual cosa em fa plantejar si no seria una castellanoparlant nadiua i que haja apresa la llengua catalana estudiant-la, un poc com és el meu cas. Evidentment que açò jo solament puc suposar sense gosar demanar-lo a ella, ja que no ens coneixem personalment.


----------



## Circunflejo

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Pel que fa als cognoms de la senyoreta, són castellans ben típics, la qual cosa em fa plantejar si no seria una castellanoparlant nadiua i que haja apresa la llengua catalana estudiant-la, un poc com és el meu cas.



En castellà no fem servir gaire mas i, per tant, no em sembla que sigui una traducció al català d'un pensament en castellà. Si ha estudiat català a(en?) una escola, acadèmia, universitat…, algú li hauría de haver dit que mes té (molt) poc ús. Per tant, crec que si fa ús de mes es perque ho ha sentit als carrers de Menorca.


----------



## Doraemon-

Doncs deu ser cosa de Menorca, no sé.
I a veure, s'entén sense el mínim problema, això sempre, i ni de lluny sona "malament", però penso com el Dymn, que no s'utilitza mai llevat de contextos formals/literaris. Serà cosa d'allà, o potser és que llegeix molt, aquesta dona, i parla amb especial elegància literària.


----------



## tenienteramires

"Mes" i "però" són sinònims, però fora de Catalunya Nord "mes" només s'usa en la llengua poètica o molt formal. Una llàstima, perquè usar els dos és riquesa lèxica i també ho fa, per exemple, l'italià. Jo provaria de reintroduir el "mes" a la resta de territoris. De tota manera, la forma més comuna actualment és "però".


----------



## Dymn

Li ho acabo de comentar a un menorquí i diu que no ho ha sentit a dir en sa vida.

Crec que és un cas particular de què no n'hauríem de fer gaire cas.


----------

